# MudinMyblood - iPhone Optimized!



## phreebsd

After 8+ hours of work, I have created this theme. I it is currently enabled. *all users on a mobile device *will automatically see this version.

What do you all think? 
here's some screenshots of how it looks.

This 4 shots show the forum index.













 













 

This is a view of a forum (Mud Pit shown)













 

Showing the results from using "Get New Posts"






 

View of Word Chain Thread


----------



## FABMAN

cool


----------



## RDs Neighbor

*Mobil Access*

How about for other devices? I have a Moto Q with Verizon. I think it is a cool layout.


----------



## JTaylor11

Yeah I noticed that the other day when I got on. I like that alot better than the normal way. Alot easier to navigate your way thur now. Wish acouple other forum would do this too. Thanks


----------



## phreebsd

i can turn it on for you guys as well. in fact i have now..
let me know how it looks on those devices.

keep in mind the main page (http://www.mudinmyblood.net) will NOT look right.
you have to start at http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum

im going to redirect mobile devices to /forum based on useragent. htaccess is what ive been trying to get workin. i have made some strides but safari is the only browser that is complaining so the redirect is off at the moment.

let me know how it looks on non-iphones.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

thats cool, does anyone on here not how of if its possible to get an iphone to work on different servers like verizon??


----------



## phreebsd

you can. it will need to be unlocked. 
iphones woth on verizon and t-mobile once unlocked.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

it it a pain to unlock them?
sorry to post in this thread about this


----------



## phreebsd

nope. easy easy.


----------



## phreebsd

JTaylor11 said:


> Yeah I noticed that the other day when I got on. I like that alot better than the normal way. Alot easier to navigate your way thur now. Wish acouple other forum would do this too. Thanks


definitely helps with load times on the mobile device


----------



## phreebsd

This has been temporarily turned off. I found 1 area i forgot to pass a security token with a request. Ill fix in the morning.


----------



## bruteman

all i need is a i phone looks like i got a reason now


----------



## 650Brute

I will never get anything done now......


----------



## phreebsd

Security token passing fixed.
I made this post using the iphone so it works!


----------



## phreebsd

Let me know if you spot any bugs. I've found 2. 
One missing security token and one tranposition of code fuctions.
This is now on for all mobile devices. 
Just PM me if you find anything.


----------



## phreebsd

You guys using this yet? Im using it heavily. Its fast!

I spent today adding a few features, fixing bugs, consolidating code and making it overal faster. I say i succeeded.

Tomorrow i get back on redirecting to /forum for mobile devices. 

Oh currently i have one thing left to do. An an edit button to each post so that you may esit them. 

Let me know how you iphone guys are liking it. I made this post using it


----------



## Brute650i

been using opera mini on blackberry and nothing seems to have changed. it may just me not being observent. I have no complaints about the site and how it works with the blackberry.


----------



## phreebsd

brute650i said:


> been using opera mini on blackberry and nothing seems to have changed. it may just me not being observent. I have no complaints about the site and how it works with the blackberry.


 
i will enable it now 
let me know if it looks like crap on berry.


----------



## Brute650i

The original is definitely better this one makes the post run into each other and hard to read


----------



## phreebsd

ok there's something different between berry's browser and or screen res that makes it look crappy..

i guess this is iPhone only..


----------



## Debo Brute

I have a G1 and it was working ok( still liked the old way) but now the background switched to white and I can barely figure out what's going on. By the way I love this site aand all the hard work you guys put into it.


----------



## phreebsd

the background is white? odd..
thanks for the complements. i code a lot to better this place. 
we have a lot of enhancements on the admin side but i got some ideas to add more stuff for the users.


----------



## Debo Brute

Back to normal now. Weird. I guess it might have been my phone acting up. Went to several other forums and it was doing the same thing.


----------



## phreebsd

sweet. 
i just added a lot more to the mobile site today - features like post editing and stuff. 
give it a go and let it grow on ya 

instead of forcing mobile users, i will code the detection of the useragent and offer up a link to the mobile site for you to choose it you wish.

currently im forcing iphone folks but I think that should be the users' choice.
im only forcing so i see it for testing. i guess i brought all the people with me to test too


----------



## FABMAN

Man I herd M.I.M.B. is so fast on the iPhone the phone may blow up!


----------



## aandryiii

Bad ***! good work phreebsd


----------



## phreebsd

thank you, sir.


----------



## JTaylor11

I noticed that this hasn't been workin the last few days.


----------



## phreebsd

I put a link on the navbar so that you now have a choice. Look above on the nabvar on right side just before the logout link. Once u pick mobile site, your device will always display the mobile site from that point on (until u choose full site from the mobile one)


----------



## phreebsd

I put a link on the navbar so that you now have a choice. 
Look above on the nabvar on right side just before the logout link. (seen below)










Once u pick mobile site, your device will always display the mobile site from that point on (until u choose full site from the mobile one)

This is how to switch back to the Full site from the mobile one..


----------



## JTaylor11

OIC......It's getting better all the time. Thanks


----------



## phreebsd

phreebsd said:


> I put a link on the navbar so that you now have a choice.
> Look above on the nabvar on right side just before the logout link. (seen below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once u pick mobile site, your device will always display the mobile site from that point on (until u choose full site from the mobile one)
> 
> This is how to switch back to the Full site from the mobile one..


BUMP


----------



## bruteman

I still cant log in on my phone


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Looks great on the Moto Q with Verizon. Really nice.


----------



## phreebsd

bruteman said:


> I still cant log in on my phone


try clearing the browser cache on your phone 



RDs Neighbor said:


> Looks great on the Moto Q with Verizon. Really nice.


thanks for the confirmation on how it looks with a particular phone model.


----------



## drtj

It is jam up with the BB storm it is great
GREAT JOB


----------



## phreebsd

really? someone who has the bold says it looks like crap. i'll compare screen specs with the storm and the bold.

thanks for report!


So far.. looks good on
iphone
Motorola Q - (Windows Mobile)
Blackberry Storm - BerryOs
Anyone got the Palm Pre?


----------



## drtj

Yeah the mobile ver. Is good. It could use a lil tweaking here and there. But for the most part it is great


----------



## Polaris425

looks good on the blackberry bold now..


----------



## phreebsd

So far.. looks good on
iphone
Motorola Q - (Windows Mobile)
Blackberry Storm - BerryOS
Blackberry Bold - BerryOS
Anyone got the Palm Pre?


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Phree, 

Is it possible to have the/a "most recent thread screen" on the MIMIB mobil? I certainly understand if you can't due to it being a ton of extra work. The site is great as is. Just a suggestion.

Oh, one more request. I am not sure how it looks on the I phone, but the thread titles are in red when viewed from the Moto Q. It is very difficult to read. Can the font be changed to white? If it is working fine for everyone else, don't worry about.

Again, these are just suggestions.


----------



## phreebsd

thanks for the suggestions. i welcome them all. 
Most work doesn't take me too long.

On the forum home, there's a link called "Get New Posts" this pull all the active threads and sorts them in descending order.

there's also a Get Today's Posts that is just like the Get new posts but limits to the current day ( where Date > DateAdd(day, -1, GetDate() )

the thread title colors match this site. ive used the same stylevars for that theme as this one. i wish i could see screenshots of the various phones. in fact i think i can. 
i can fire up visual studio. ive got the mobile device emulator loaded and can emulate a Q.


----------



## RDs Neighbor

I see it. It does exactly what I want.

Thanks


----------



## Polaris425

Me and the berry been burning it up!!!! :rockn:


----------



## drtj

im on it all day with the berry:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

excellente!!
i still have to redo the buttons. ill get around to it.


----------



## Polaris425

last night I was postin while pewpin..... :rockn:


----------



## jctgumby

I've done that a few times


----------



## Polaris425

So does Steve....... HA! :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd

we'll call mine "dying on the pot"


----------



## drtj

Catching brown trout. Negotiateing the release of a chocolate hostage


----------



## phreebsd

hahaha. 
actually i usually call it "making bears"


----------



## RDs Neighbor

"Dropping off the kids"


----------



## phreebsd

haha u have brown kids!


----------



## RDs Neighbor

phreebsd said:


> haha u have brown kids!


Ha, No, there turds.


----------



## phreebsd

haha mine are too!


----------



## HeadC1

I just joined the MIMB mobile crowd and its working great


----------



## phreebsd

thanks for the feedback


----------



## ranceola

looks very nice


----------



## phreebsd

For you guys on mobile devices here's the link
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/index.php?styleid=5

IF YOU ARE ON A PC AND CLICK IT it will stay mobile till you flip it back!, 
TO fix, once you get to the mobile site check the bottom left youll see "Full Site"
click it and you'll be back to normal.


----------



## gpinjason

I know I'm behind the times... But I just got my iPod touch and the mimb mobile is sweet... There needs to be a button to mark all forums as read or something... Cuz sometimes I don't have time to look at each one of the new posts...


----------



## Polaris425

well if you do "get new posts" on the mobile, after a little while when you do it again, there will be a divider that says, everything below here is something you saw last time. You dont have to scroll all the way through again.


----------



## gpinjason

Polaris425 said:


> well if you do "get new posts" on the mobile, after a little while when you do it again, there will be a divider that says, everything below here is something you saw last time. You dont have to scroll all the way through again.


Yeah I noticed that but I'm kinda a neat freak and like to clear the page out.. LOL


----------



## drtj

U can click on the full site tab & click all forums read. I do it with my ?


----------



## gpinjason

but the point of the mobile site is so you don't have to load the full site... LOL :rippedhand:

I want the cake and eat it tooo...


----------



## drtj

Lol! I hear ya


----------



## phreebsd

Althought I could easily place a link to mark all as read, there's no nice spot for it to live on that mobile site. I only gots so much room to work with.
the swap to full, marking read and swapping back sounds like a good suggestion.


oh thanks for using the mobile site


----------



## Crawfishie!!

I have a samsung impression, gets on the web VERY well along with MIMB site. However, it looks no different than what the web sight does on my lap top. I
m in no way complaining, just saying....

I know that I am with AT&T, I use their web browsing capabilities.....web mobile something or another......


----------



## drtj

I love the mobile site. That's about all I use.


----------



## phreebsd

Crawfishie!! said:


> I have a samsung impression, gets on the web VERY well along with MIMB site. However, it looks no different than what the web sight does on my lap top. I
> m in no way complaining, just saying....
> 
> I know that I am with AT&T, I use their web browsing capabilities.....web mobile something or another......


so it does that angling to the right thing?


----------



## phreebsd

i got this question posed to me thru visitor messages on my user profile and thought it was help others to post it here.








Today 09:33 AM
phreebsd 

chat wont work on the iphone as it uses flash. the safari browser on iphone does not support flash.

 
Today 09:18 AM
BlackBeast 

When I go to chat on my iphone it just comes up as a black box, is there something that I have to change or am I having a case of user error


----------



## Injected

I am using the HTC Eris with Verizon and the mobile site works great. The only problem I have is, after I make a post, if I hit the back button, it makes a double post. If that is on the user end, please tell me.


----------



## phreebsd

i might not be able to remedy that one. u understand what you are sayig and why it's happenig though.


----------



## Injected

Yes sir, I understand. It's just the matter of remembering NOT to hit the back button! Sometimes, bad habits are hard to break.


----------

